# Replaced lower element in Magic Chef oven still doesn't work



## sneakyd (Dec 9, 2008)

About two years ago my wife was cooking something and it dripped on the bottom element or coil in our 15 year old Magic Chef oven. The coil sparked and quit working. I purchased a new bottom coil and replaced it. That worked fine until this Thanksgiving morning she was cooking an apple pie and the bottom coil started to spark and flame up. It filled the kitchen with smoke and eventually went out. Later that day I checked the coil and it was completely melted on one section all the way through the coil. 

I just figured I could purchase a new bottom coil like before and replace it. I purchased the ciol from a local appliance parts shop and have re installed it. That did not work. The top coil still comes on when the Broiler is on but the new bottom coil does not work. What could this be?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

A wiring fault from the switch on down. You need to cut the breaker OFF to the stove, pull it out and inspect it for damaged wiring or connections. If the wiring is allright, then it is probably the switch.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## sneakyd (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Mike for the fast response. I'll try that.


----------

